# Movimientos de personal



## Naty28

Field and topic:
Hola, quiero traducir al inglés "Movimientos de personal" haciendo referencia a Recursos Humanos, son las altas, bajas y cambios de personas-puestos en una empresa.
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Movimientos de Personal


----------



## begoña fernandez

Naty28 said:
			
		

> Field and topic:
> Hola, quiero traducir al inglés "Movimientos de personal" haciendo referencia a Recursos Humanos, son las altas, bajas y cambios de personas-puestos en una empresa.
> ---------------------
> 
> Sample sentence:
> Movimientos de Personal


Hola Naty28, No se me ocurre un equivalente idéntico, pero podrías darle una traducción más explicativa:  

staff new hires, terminations, and change of positions

creo que staff mobility no se corresponde con lo que tú quieres. Espera a tener más respuestas.
BF


----------



## mariovargas

¿Qué tal: *staff displacement*?

--- Context: (source: http://www.cal.org/earlylang/typimm.htm)

Existing staff does not need to be supplanted if additional students          are recruited. If half day kindergarten classes are expanded to full day,          then additional kindergarten teachers will be needed. Though this will          not solve *staff displacement* problems in the ensuing grades, it is possible          that they may be minimized through an increase in the student population          or through natural staff attrition.


----------



## Lagartija

mariovargas said:
			
		

> ¿Qué tal: *staff displacement*?
> 
> --- Context: (source: http://www.cal.org/earlylang/typimm.htm)
> 
> Existing staff does not need to be supplanted if additional students are recruited. If half day kindergarten classes are expanded to full day, then additional kindergarten teachers will be needed. Though this will not solve *staff displacement* problems in the ensuing grades, it is possible that they may be minimized through an increase in the student population or through natural staff attrition.


"Displacement" has an implied meaning that staff in a current position are forced to move to other positions or be laid off. I don't think I have ever heard the term used to refer to a new hire.

I will think some more...... maybe something will come up!

Here is a very interesting glossary of Human Resource terms.  Perhaps it will be of some assistance:
http://www.shrm.org/hrresources/hrglossary_published/


----------



## mariovargas

Thank you, Lagartija.


----------



## Naty28

Mil gracias por sus respuestas, han sido muy útiles!

Encontré "Staffing" en la liga señalada (¡excelente!)(http://www.shrm.org/hrresources/hrglossary_published/)

"The function within an organization responsible for recruitment, screening and selection of employees. Oftentimes, this function may also be responsible for other areas of employment, such as orientation, retention, training and termination of staff."

Creo que puedo usar el término tal cual. Por otro lado encontré la frase "Recruiting and Staffing" que también pudiera aplicar...

Nuevamente gracias y saludos!!


----------



## cirrus

I think *staff turnover* gets closer to this than just staffing.  What this covers is how many new people come in, how many people stay, how many retire or leave.  

Staffing is mainly about making sure you have sufficient people covering a job.


----------



## Lagartija

cirrus said:
			
		

> I think *staff turnover* gets closer to this than just staffing. What this covers is how many new people come in, how many people stay, how many retire or leave.
> 
> Staffing is mainly about making sure you have sufficient people covering a job.



Here in the US, the term Staffing is the general term.  Staff turnover means how many people quit or were laid off or fired.  That is, changes due to employee loss.  It doesn't cover new hires, per se.  I think if this is meant for a US audience, "Recruiting and Staffing" is a better choice.

If it is meant for a British audience, then your term might be more appropriate.


----------



## cirrus

Mmm.  You've got me thinking now whether it does cover newbies or not.  I'd glibly assumed it did.  I'll have to check and come back to you on that one.


----------



## cirrus

I've just worked out why I had confused this.  You're right it is just about people leaving.    

I was thinking about budgeting for staff turnover where you put aside a given amount to cover recruitment costs - advertising, temporary cover for a post while it is vacant. 

This link has the standard UK definition for calculating staff turnover. It's a bit dry:

"The method used by most UK organisations of measuring their labour turnover is called the "crude wastage method" and it is this which was used by the IPD survey so that organisational comparisons could be made. It is calculated as follows: labour turnover = the number of leavers in a set period ÷ the average number employed in that period; × 100."


----------

